# a manchester event mon 29/5



## nes (May 23, 2006)

manchester neighbourhood climate camp's summer fair

Monday 29th May

Chorlton Green (o/s horse and jockey pub)

with:

Information about the Camp for Climate Action and climate change..
Games inc. tug 'o' war, eco footprint games, smack the rat etc.
workshops inc. how to make useful stuff out of rubbish
vegan cake stall
tombola
stalls: The Camp for Climate Action, Unicorn, Manchester Biodiesel, The
Basement, FoE..

And dance to the samba band!

a bicycle ride will be leaving from all saints park to the green at
11.30am to ride together in an anti climate change stylee...

hope to see you there!

if it rains..bring a brolly!

lots of love from the manchester neighbourhood

see www.climatecamp.org.uk for info about the camp
and email manchester@climatecamp.org.uk for info about this event


----------



## Ave N. Ham (May 24, 2006)

sounds very jolly hockey sticks.


----------



## marco mark (Jun 2, 2006)

opps wrong thread


----------

